
Show HN: A responsive landing page for open source projects - amitmerchant
http://www.amitmerchant.com/responsive-project-landing-page/
======
amitmerchant
You can fork it from here: [https://github.com/amitmerchant1990/responsive-
project-landi...](https://github.com/amitmerchant1990/responsive-project-
landing-page)

